# Ludwigia



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

I would appreciate some directions on the proper pruining of ludwigia.
Thank you.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

As with most stems, you can top the plant and either toss the bottom and plant the top or plant the top while keeping the bottom rooted. The bottoms usually are good for a couple of prunings before they start looking really ragged. By keeping the bottoms in you often end up with bushier plants since usually one gets two stems eminating from where the cut occurred.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Mostly they needs to be pruned _often, _hehe. What type of Lugwigia are you referring to specifically? I have experience with L. repens, L. inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba', and L. arcuata. Ludwigias typically grow rapidly with numerous side shoots which can create quite a bush when it gets going (especially repens). How you trim them depends on what you're looking for.

If you want to quickly establish a dense grouping you can cut the plants in half when they get about 2/3 of the way up the tank. Replant the tops alongside the established bases. Both will produce new growth rapidly.

If you're just trying to keep things stable you can heavily prune down new shoots as they appear. If you trim off the terminal bud the plant will rapidly pump more energy into the side shoots. You can also try to trim off the side shoots to produce a single, long stem. Every once in a while it is good to top the plants and discard the bottom portions. This way you can remove old growth.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice, Bert and I both pounced at the same time.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Ludwigia produces a massive root system, which I didn't expect from a stem plant. It also produces more and more aerial roots, many of which extend to the substrate to become subsurface roots. That is one limitation on leaving the stubs to grow and discarding the tops. After a couple of months at the most the bottoms are a dense tangle of roots, and the substrate has masses of roots in it. When you finally pull out the plants you really do mix in the sub-substrate materials with the water column. All of this has me pretty well convinced not to try to keep the plant bases very long.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Thanks all. It would appear that diligent pruning is in order. Appreciate the information.
Cheers;


----------

